# Thomann Black Friday?



## BIGRIGG (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey all, does anyone know if Thomann.de site offers Black Friday deals etc?
Or for that matter, any good part suppliers (like Allparts etc) and specifics?
Thank you.


----------



## Nlelith (Nov 17, 2015)

I didn't notice any big advertised sales on their website, but they do have some occasional temporary price drops for specific items... Got my RG721RW for 444EUR, just because I was lucky enough to notice a random price drop (not a B-stock). I'd recommend to create an account on their website, and add any stuff you're interested in to a wishlist, then just check the prices in it every couple of days.


----------



## antuni (Nov 17, 2015)

Nlelith said:


> I didn't notice any big advertised sales on their website, but they do have some occasional temporary price drops for specific items... Got my RG721RW for 444EUR, just because I was lucky enough to notice a random price drop (not a B-stock). I'd recommend to create an account on their website, and add any stuff you're interested in to a wishlist, then just check the prices in it every couple of days.



Once you purchase you can also make a review and they will give you 5-10 voucher.


----------



## WolleK (Nov 18, 2015)

No because we don´t have something like a black friday here in germany. 
But if you find something cheaper in the web they will give you this price. 

Good part supplier is ROCKINGER.


----------



## Nlelith (Nov 18, 2015)

antuni said:


> Once you purchase you can also make a review and they will give you 5-10 voucher.


Been there, done that. Got 50EUR, and that's max for one customer.


----------



## BIGRIGG (Nov 18, 2015)

Appreciate the help everyone. Thanks


----------



## TankJon666 (Nov 18, 2015)

WolleK said:


> No because we don´t have something like a black friday here in germany.
> But if you find something cheaper in the web they will give you this price.
> 
> Good part supplier is ROCKINGER.


 
No Black Friday in Germany? Its good to see that sanity still exists in some countries!


----------



## ikarus (Nov 18, 2015)

TankJon666 said:


> No Black Friday in Germany? Its good to see that sanity still exists in some countries!



Yes, black friday is not common in Europe. I didn't know about black friday untill i joined this forum.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 18, 2015)

^Same.


----------



## Zinter (Nov 18, 2015)

Canadian here, Black Friday is definitely an American thing (which admittedly has crept across the border as many things do), especially when stampedes are involved


----------



## Nlelith (Nov 18, 2015)

Hmmm, while we don't have Black Fridays here in Kazakhstan as well, we do have "Cyberfriday" days, when some stores have huge discounts for online orders only.


----------



## Tisca (Nov 19, 2015)

antuni said:


> Once you purchase you can also make a review and they will give you &#8364;5-10 voucher.



Is this still a thing? I got my vouchers the first time years ago but recently I wrote reviews on some 1 y.o purchases and got nothing.


EDIT: Just made another order and noticed they raffle one iPad per month among reviewers. Sounds much cheaper for them than giving vouchers for each product.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Nov 19, 2015)

Ibanez MWM10 Maik Weichert - Thomann UK

Having a curious browse led me to this though. I thought they had all sold out!


----------



## tssb (Nov 19, 2015)

Tisca said:


> Is this still a thing? I got my vouchers the first time years ago but recently I wrote reviews on some 1 y.o purchases and got nothing.



I got £10 for reviewing the Eleven Rack i recently bought, about 1 month ago!
It did mention this scheme is temporary though.


----------

